# Between centers questions



## GeorgeS (Dec 14, 2015)

So I don't want to replace or fight pen mandrels forever and I want to find out some info on turning between centers. I have a bunch of money already invested in bushings so I'm wondering how many of them have to be replaced? I know everything in the 7mm group will probably need to be replaced. Any advice you guys could give and where to buy would be great. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 14, 2015)

A lot of kits use the same bushing. I have tbc bushing and some that are not the exact size but fit the tube I will just turn them down close then take them out of the bushings and finish turning between centers and use calipers. Some people strictly use calipers.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2015)

I've even turned between centers using bushings that were meant for a mandrel, I usually take and chuck them in a collet chuck and use my jacobs chuck in the tailstock and a countersink to put a bevel on the back side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 14, 2015)

@Schroedc I lost you on the countersink and bevel. Any chance you have a pic?


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> @Schroedc I lost you on the countersink and bevel. Any chance you have a pic?



I'll take some photos when I'm in the shop tomorrow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 14, 2015)

I never use bushings any more. I measure with calipers and turn between 60 degree centers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 14, 2015)

George, wander up this way one day and we can talk pen stuff, maybe even make one or a few.

Check Classic Nib for bushings.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 14, 2015)

I do as @ironman123. I have not bought any bushings in last couple years. I have had to jury rig the drive end a couple times when the tubes got over 10.5 mm.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I've even turned between centers using bushings that were meant for a mandrel, I usually take and chuck them in a collet chuck and use my jacobs chuck in the tailstock and a countersink to put a bevel on the back side.


Oh man....that's a great idea!!!!!


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 14, 2015)

I have some tbc bushngs and then I use normal kit bushings as well. The goal is to get close and then finish with calipers. Good luck and you will find your fit and finish will be so much better.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 14, 2015)

The only reason I use the tbc is to be a little more aggressive but I always finish with calipers.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 15, 2015)

I TBC without bushings.

Les


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 15, 2015)

@Tom Smart Thank you for the offer, I will take you up on that one soon!

Thank you everyone else for the input! Think Im going to have to buy a 60 degree for the drive side and give this a shot with calipers. What do you guys use for a tool rest on that short of a blank. There won't be much space in there for the banjo and tool rest!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 15, 2015)

I need to get a smaller tool rest. I forget where I saw them, but someone on IAP was selling them that was just a piece of pipe welded to a 5/8 piece of steel. Seems like he made them from 3" up to 12" wide.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 15, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> @Tom Smart Thank you for the offer, I will take you up on that one soon!



Anytime, George. As for a smaller tool rest check out Rick Herrell on the IAP website (http://www.penturners.org/forum/f172/custom-made-penturning-tools-accessories-92501/ ). He will custom make a tool rest to any size. I have one 2" I use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 15, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> Anytime, George. As for a smaller tool rest check out Rick Herrell on the IAP website (http://www.penturners.org/forum/f172/custom-made-penturning-tools-accessories-92501/ ). He will custom make a tool rest to any size. I have one 2" I use.


Another vote for Rick Herrell -- I have 2 toolrests, a couple of pin-chucks, his offset sanding jig ... very satisfied customer

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 15, 2015)

George, everyone else has already said what I'd say.

However, I will also add another vote for Rick Herrell. I've got his offset sanding jig for squaring blanks - I ditched the barrel trimmer and never looked back. I use it with 120g for initial squaring off before turning and 400g for a touch up to resquare the ends/remove any finish that is excess off the ends. Rick does a great job on his custom tools.

I'm hoping to get a couple of his toolrests soon.

I did make one "mod" to his offset sanding jig. The bottom screw that tightens down to adjust between the three mounting holes took an allen wrench - and I kept misplacing where I put the allen wrench that fit and would spend too much time searching for it when I needed to adjust the jig position. It's a standard 1/4"-20tpi, so I replaced it with a knob for tool-less position changes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for the link guys! I will be ordering some of his tool rests soon!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2015)

Good thread. Has any of you ever made a video about TBC without bushings? I am probaby going to be forced into pen making to use some of these awesome blanks I have, and want to start out not using a pen mandrel. I've seen my wife struggle with hers.


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Good thread. Has any of you ever made a video about TBC without bushings? I am probaby going to be forced into pen making to use some of these awesome blanks I have, and want to start out not using a pen mandrel. I've seen my wife struggle with hers.



Listen, Kevin I don't want you to have to exert the energy I have into this so just let me roll with it, and you send me those "awesome" blanks you have laying around that are of no use to you! I wouldn't want both of use working so hard on the same thing!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

